# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  smith and wessan mod 66 srews wanted

## bluecod1967

hi im buying a mod 66 but its missing a screw on the side would anyone have anything to sell cheers

----------


## gundoc

I still have a lot of new S&W parts.  Send me a PM.

----------


## justjon

Any one else on the lookout for some side plate screws.  I have a packet of socket head S&W side plate screws, ie 3 - off blued finish looking for a good home.  Still in the original packet and unused.  PM me

----------


## duckdog

> Any one else on the lookout for some side plate screws.  I have a packet of socket head S&W side plate screws, ie 3 - off blued finish looking for a good home.  Still in the original packet and unused.  PM me


sent you a PM

----------

